# Sticky  MMA News Sites :



## N1™

*A list over some of the MMA news sites :*
(links are embedded )

*www.ufc.com
www.dreamofficial.com
www.sherdog.com
www.mmaweekly.com
www.mmamania.com
www.mmajunkie.com
www.fiveouncesofpain.com
www.mmanews.com
sports.yahoo.com/mma
www.mixedmartialarts.com
www.mmafighting.com
www.cagepotato.com
www.themmanews.com
www.topgunmma.com
www.mmamadness.com
www.fightmatrix.com
www.mmapunch.com
www.mmaringreport.com
www.mmaplayground.com/mma-news/
www.5thround.com
www.cagetoday.com
www.groundnpound.org
www.mmahq.com
www.allmmanews.com
www.redsweat.com
www.thefightsite.co.uk
www.mmaonline.com
www.bloodyelbow.com/
www.ninjashoes.net/ 
www.mmaoverdrive.com/
www.mmauniverse.com/newssection.html
www.fighthype.com 
www.mmakiller.com
www.mmalinker.com
www.mma4real.net
http://world-mma.livejournal.com/
www.mmabay.co.uk 
www.fightline.com 
www.tatame.com
http://www.purefight.org/


for news on mobile :

www.mma2go.param.mobi

*

there are alot more but i cant get them all in there. If you however got a great site not on this list then reply it so i can add it.. thx - norway1


----------



## wafb

Thanks for the links. Watch out you and The Legend got competition now.:thumb02:


----------



## N1™

wafb said:


> Thanks for the links. Watch out you and The Legend got competition now.:thumb02:


hehe... thats ok. it can be tiresome sometimes going thru all of them. now everyone can pitch in :thumb02:

bump.


----------



## _RIVAL_

Good thread Norway. I'll bump this when I get the chance. This should be a sticky thread.:thumbsup:


----------



## screenamesuck

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/
http://ninjashoes.net/ (forum site, no rules apparently so nudity can be seen )
http://mmaoverdrive.com/
http://www.mmauniverse.com/newssection.html

The only thing good about ninjashoes is they often get news stories before I see them on other sites, but the members and staff suck. They are very rude.


----------



## ToeZup

www.fighthype.com is a good mma news site.


----------



## N1™

thanks guy they are added. plz inform me of more news sites. and yes it should be a sticky thread :thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_

That's a good site also Toez. I visit it frequently.:thumbsup:


----------



## e-thug

Well done Norway, the ones I check regualar are mmajunkie, mmamania, mmaplayground and obviously this site. 

Just a quick not to pass by, havent been able to access mmaoverdrive recently??!


----------



## Walker

screennamesuck got bloodyelbow which I like a lot but I'd add www.graciemag.com as it gives you some good stuff from time to time.​


----------



## cezario

www.mmakiller.com is another. Very new site but not bad.


----------



## Meshuggeth

www.mmalinker.com has some news updates


----------



## Tha Realness

http://mma4real.net


----------



## N1™

thanks guys :thumbsup: all updated


----------



## screenamesuck

Seems 5oz's of Pain is having a few problems again


----------



## NikosCC

That's awesome i didn't even know there were that many websites for MMA.

Thanx Norway


----------



## Damone

http://world-mma.livejournal.com/

Best place to go for Japanese MMA, among other things.


----------



## Suizida

www.mmabay.co.uk - from all the sites that i go on, this one is defintetally the quickest to get the news

and www.fightline.com - not really a breakiing news site, just sums up all the news from other ones


----------



## screenamesuck

Is mmaoverdrive down temporarily or for good


----------



## JSRAIN

*http://www.purefight.org* is more of a video site than a news site but, it has interviews and workouts from a lot of big fighters, and you can create your own Fighter Profile and upload videos of fights you have. Already one of the best sites I've seen and I think its only been out a couple months.


----------



## N1™

updated :thumbsup:


----------



## Joni

I don't know if theres any Dutch people hanging around here (I'm sure there are!). 

I've recently started a Dutch MMA blog called MMA-Mania NL.

Cheerio!


----------



## N1™

Joni said:


> I don't know if theres any Dutch people hanging around here (I'm sure there are!).
> 
> I've recently started a Dutch MMA blog called MMA-Mania NL.
> 
> Cheerio!


ok im not adding that one  but ill let your post stay :thumbsup:


----------



## N1™

ryde said:


> mma news site built to run on your mobile phone
> 
> www.mma2go.param.mobi


cool ill add it :thumbsup:


----------



## maximusmus

N1™ said:


> *A list over some of the MMA news sites :*
> (links are embedded )
> 
> *www.ufc.com
> www.dreamofficial.com
> www.sherdog.com
> www.mmaweekly.com
> www.mmamania.com
> www.mmajunkie.com
> www.fiveouncesofpain.com
> www.mmanews.com
> sports.yahoo.com/mma
> www.mixedmartialarts.com
> www.mmafighting.com
> www.cagepotato.com
> www.themmanews.com
> www.topgunmma.com
> www.mmamadness.com
> www.fightmatrix.com
> www.mmapunch.com
> www.mmaringreport.com
> www.mmaplayground.com/mma-news/
> www.5thround.com
> www.cagetoday.com
> www.groundnpound.org
> www.mmahq.com
> www.allmmanews.com
> www.redsweat.com
> www.thefightsite.co.uk
> www.mmaonline.com
> www.bloodyelbow.com/
> www.ninjashoes.net/
> www.mmaoverdrive.com/
> www.mmauniverse.com/newssection.html
> www.fighthype.com
> www.mmakiller.com
> www.mmalinker.com
> www.mma4real.net
> http://world-mma.livejournal.com/
> www.mmabay.co.uk
> www.fightline.com
> www.tatame.com
> http://www.purefight.org/
> 
> 
> for news on mobile :
> 
> www.mma2go.param.mobi
> 
> *
> 
> there are alot more but i cant get them all in there. If you however got a great site not on this list then reply it so i can add it.. thx - norway1


You missed a new one with a great social network www.mmadogs.com


----------



## Killz

Ok Ok, We get it.

Now can you please stop spamming your web site address in every post you do?

It's only because you seem to have some interest in MMA that I havent removed your posts yet.

thanks


----------



## math2tor

Thanks for the list.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy

Can I add

Www.bamma.com
Www.mmaplus.com
Www.frontrowmma.com
Www.whoatv.com


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## KRAVMMAEXTREME

N1™ said:


> *A list over some of the MMA news sites :*
> (links are embedded )
> 
> *www.ufc.com
> www.dreamofficial.com
> www.sherdog.com
> www.mmaweekly.com
> www.mmamania.com
> www.mmajunkie.com
> www.fiveouncesofpain.com
> www.mmanews.com
> sports.yahoo.com/mma
> www.mixedmartialarts.com
> www.mmafighting.com
> www.cagepotato.com
> www.themmanews.com
> www.topgunmma.com
> www.mmamadness.com
> www.fightmatrix.com
> www.mmapunch.com
> www.mmaringreport.com
> www.mmaplayground.com/mma-news/
> www.5thround.com
> www.cagetoday.com
> www.groundnpound.org
> www.mmahq.com
> www.allmmanews.com
> www.redsweat.com
> www.thefightsite.co.uk
> www.mmaonline.com
> www.bloodyelbow.com/
> www.ninjashoes.net/
> www.mmaoverdrive.com/
> www.mmauniverse.com/newssection.html
> www.fighthype.com
> www.mmakiller.com
> www.mmalinker.com
> www.mma4real.net
> http://world-mma.livejournal.com/
> www.mmabay.co.uk
> www.fightline.com
> www.tatame.com
> http://www.purefight.org/
> 
> 
> for news on mobile :
> 
> www.mma2go.param.mobi
> 
> *
> 
> there are alot more but i cant get them all in there. If you however got a great site not on this list then reply it so i can add it.. thx - norway1


www.kravmmaextreme.com


----------



## mariakanellis

*there is no live streaming site for mma *


----------



## No_Mercy

mariakanellis said:


> *there is no live streaming site for mma *


There are sites which do replays, but it's not exactly prudent to list live streaming sites on a live public forum.  

Cheers!


----------



## hayyakhan

where here is no stream


----------



## hayyakhan

there is alot sites of mma/ufc news
http://ptvsports2015.blogspot.com/search/label/UFC here is new blog


----------



## hayyakhan

here is new ufc forum
http://ufc-forum.com/


----------



## COnoJojo

It's always illegal to stream UFC events for free, go throw some cash and get yourself ppv.


----------



## Ryan_Stevens

Hi, I' m new here anyone know which one is the best MMA new sites?


----------



## Keks-mma

best new MMA sites?


----------



## StockHighAlert

Thanks for the sites ,


----------



## StockHighAlert

do you have forum links>>???


----------



## davidlee

Seeking the MMA training online has become very easy. Many platforms like Life of fighter lifeofafighter.com educating people online workout plans, routines and diets.


----------

